# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  darka e Fundit

## asopaj

*Darka e Fundit* 



Si po te duket kjo pikture? Cfare mendon kur e shikon?
Me lejo te ti them dy fjale qe une i kam per te!

Nje ilustrim klasik i kesaj tendence eshte nje nga kryeveprat e Leonardo Da Vinçit, Darka e Fundit. Ajo eshte pa dyshim nje veper e mrekullueshme arti. Megjithate ajo nuk do te ishte vendi ku duhet te shkosh nese do te dish se si ishte Darka e Fundit ne te vertet. Ajo jep nje pamje te shperfytyruar te vendit te ngjarjes, ne fakt nje interpretim te shekullit te pesembedhjete.
E para, Leonardo e ka vendosur Jezusin bashke me dishepujt e tij ulur ne tryeze. Por njerezit nuk uleshin per te ngrene ne tryeza ne kohen e Krishtit, ata shtriheshin. Shtriheshin ne dicka ne forme divani, duke u mbeshtetur ne berryl, gje qe e linte doren tjeter te lire per te ngrene. Kjo eshte e rendesishme sepse sipas Gjoni 13:24 Pjetri e pyet Gjonin: "Atëherë Simon Pjetri i bëri shenjë të pyeste kush ishte ai për të cilin foli".  
Dishepujt e tjere nuk mund ta ndegjonin Pjetrin. Pse? Sepse ai kishte mundesi te kthehej mbrapsh, Gjoni mund te vinte para dhe mund te bisedonin.

Leonardo gjithashtu i ka vendosur ata ne njeren ane te tryezes, si ne tryezen e spikerit. Eshte nje vendosje e kujdesshme sikur dikush t'u kete thene: "Hej, burra, le te mblidhemi e te dalim ne fotografi si shoke qe jemi. Nje foto te fundit para se te largohet Zoti." Por sigurisht, nga leximi i pershkrimit biblik kuptohet se ata nuk ishin te ulur ashtu.
Nje tipar tjeter interesant i piktures Darka e Fundit eshte se Leonardo ka   pikturuar nje zbukurim te shekullit te pesembedhjete ne murin prapa. Kjo ne menyre te dukeshme reflekton kohen e Leonardos dhe jo te shekullit te pare. Dhe nese vezhgon me kujdes do te vesh re se ne pikturen e Leonardos perjashta eshte drite. Por sipas pershkrimit biblik, Darka e Fundit eshte ngrene ne fakt ne mbremje dhe ndoshta naten vone.

Si pikture, Darka e Fundit ka vlere te madhe. Por gjeja e pafat eshte se duke shikuar nje veper te bukur arti, njerezit shpesh bejne nje interpretim te gabuar te pasazhit nga bibla. Ne fakte, nese do te dinin ta shikonin me mire artin, atehere do te kuptonin mjaft gjera rreth situates. Kjo eshte nje nga shenjat e artit te mire. Saktesia kerkon qe personi te kthehet ne ate periudhe dhe kulture per te gjetur se cfare po ndodhe ne te vertet. Ne fakt nese nuk e kupton kontekstin zanafillor te Darkes se Fundit, nuk mund ta shijosh plotesisht kryevepren e Leonardos.

Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar ti shohesh ca gjera me ne thellesi se sa duken!

asopaj

----------


## Spy Agent

Te gjithe e dine qe Leonardo Da Vinci e ka krijuar kete pikture ne menyre imagjinare dhe nuk eshte dicka e re qe ne te gjejme shume gabime ne te si nga menyra e darkimit pozicioni i vendosjes stili i perdorur etj etj.

Da Vinci ne kohen kur jetoj ishte nje nga njerzit me te ditur dhe ishte nje njohes i mire i shume fushave shkencore filozofike fetare etj etj dhe ende mbetet nje nga dijetaret me te medhenj qe studjohet dhe sot e kesaj dite. 

Ajo qe ka dashur te shprehe ai ne ate pikture ka qene dicka tjeter qe te gjithe e dime shume mire ndaj ai nuk i ka vene rendesi gjerave dytesore dhe te pavlera si te menyres se vendosjes se individeve ne pikture. Per mendimin tim eshte e kote te diskutohet ne kete menyre.

Nuk duhet te harojme se Kisha e asaj kohe ka qene shume e padrejte me njerezit dhe Da Vinci ne nje fare menyre sado qe punonte per Kishen i kishte shpallur nje lufte te hapur e cila dhe sot dhe kesaj dite trondit themelet e Kishes dhe te Krishterimit dhe kete nuk e mohoni dot duke pare reagimet qe nga botimi i librit Grali i Shenjte dhe deri tek libri Kodi i Da'vincit.

Jam i mendimit se Leonardo di me shume per Jezusin se ne ne ditet e sotme dhe kjo lidhur me faktin se ai punonte dhe ishte i brendshem duke patur akses ne shume dokumente sekrete te Papeve ndaj dhe pati sukses ne sulmin qe i beri besimit te krishtere dhe te diskutosh ne kete kohe qe e kishte gabim pukturen ose jo eshte qesharake duke vene re qe ajo pikture quhet nje nga veprat me te aritura te artit si dhe me subjektin me te diskutuar ne bote.

Me pak fjale ka qene me te vertete njeri i madh.

----------


## leci

Teme e bukur.
Shume eshte perfolur per kete dhe ka disa ose pafund versione.

Darka e fundit fillon rreth ores 6 te mbremjes,nese eshte e vertete qe Jezusi rreth ores 11 kapet nga romaket.Eshte prill dhe sigurisht jashte ne ate ore eshte akoma drite.
Dan Brown referohet ne disa libra qe jane shkruar me pare mbi segretet dhe templaret.Nje nga keto eshte padyshim "La rivelazione dei templari" e Clive Prince.
Ne te djathen e Jezusit eshte ulur dishepulli Jovan (Giovanni) ,me tipare femerore dhe sipas shume eksperteve Da Vinci ka dashur te figuroje Maria,si e dashura dhe bashkeshortja e ardhshme e Jezusit.Ngjyrat e ndezura te rrobave sikur duan te pershkruajne nje banket dasme.
Gjeniu Da Vinci,qe posedonte shume segrete ne nje fare menyre ka marre ne loje Kishen.
Kjo veper u be per Lodovico Sforza,konti i Milanos dhe jo per Kishen.
Ka shume interpretime qe te lidhin me templaret dhe Kupen e shenjte,por jo te gjitha jane medoemos te verteta.

Edhe "The Lord of the Rings" eshte film por kjo nuk do te thote qe ekzistojne elfe dhe syri magjik.

----------

